# Gilden Aufbau



## Selinab (17. Dezember 2006)

Moin hab ein Probelm habe eine Gilde gegründet und  möchte sie weiter aufbauen
Ts habe ich hinbekommen aber ich bekomm kein Forum oder hp hin 
kann mir vielleicht jemand dabei helfen. plz
Fighter of the Moonlight sind auf dem Server (Taerar)


----------



## Thoa (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich hoste Homepage und Forum ja selbst, wenn du diese Möglichkeiten nicht hast bietet sich ein Gratisforum an:
http://www.gratis-forum.de/

Ich hab da auch mal ein System gesehen was rein auf Gilden zugeschnitten war. Quäl einfach mal Google ein bisschen. Jedenfalls hat schon jede noch so kleine Gilde eine Homepage, mit Forum, DKP und TS.. also schaffst du das auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Influ (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, Ich könnte dir einen Deal vorschlagen, du besorgst für meine Gilde einen Teamspeak und ich biete dir einen Teil meines Webspaces an. inkl SQL Datenbank. melde dich per icq falls du einvertsanden bist. 124-591-421

Deine URL würde dann www.eternal-online.net/Gildename  lauten. kannst du ja  per www.nic.de.vu ändern


----------



## Bl1nd (19. Dezember 2006)

Influ schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich könnte dir einen Deal vorschlagen, du besorgst für meine Gilde einen Teamspeak und ich biete dir einen Teil meines Webspaces an. inkl SQL Datenbank. melde dich per icq falls du einvertsanden bist. 124-591-421
> 
> Deine URL würde dann www.eternal-online.net/Gildename  lauten. kannst du ja  per www.nic.de.vu ändern



löl teamspeak kriegste an jeder ecke... ich empfehl dir www.nitrado.net die jungs sind einfach spitze!

oder xenonserver.de sind auch 1a


----------



## Influ (19. Dezember 2006)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> löl teamspeak kriegste an jeder ecke... ich empfehl dir www.nitrado.net die jungs sind einfach spitze!
> 
> oder xenonserver.de sind auch 1a




danke dir, werde gleich mal vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

